# Copake Auction of Pedaling History Collection



## MrColumbia (Dec 1, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 1, 2012)

*plus plus plus*



MrColumbia said:


> Well, I just got back from the Copake auction of the now closed Pedaling History Museum and all I can say is *Wow!* It is actually still going on as I write this. I left after about 200 listings with 300 more to go. It became obvious I would not be able to afford anything today. Prices are through the roof at all time highs. The very first lot was a 19th century Pierce Poster that went for over $8,000. Some of the crazy prices are as follows.
> 1887 G&J High Wheel safety...$21,000
> 1895 Leage Shaft Drive...$7,900
> 1890 Iver Johnson hard tire safety...$9,500
> ...




15% buyers premium 8% sales tax


----------

